# Starting a small business?



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

How difficult would it be to open a small shop here? Do you need a local sponsor?

Is there a website with info about this?

Just a fledgling idea at the moment. Want to find out if it is worth pursuing.

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

funkyant said:


> How difficult would it be to open a small shop here? Do you need a local sponsor?



Will you be importing stock into the UAE from abroad? If so probably you'll have to form an LLC with a local sponsor.

The other thing is rent on a shop will be very high.

Is this going to be in the DJ / AV business? PM me if you don't mind/want to run a few things oer.


----------

